# Table Saw Workstation



## raf (Jan 31, 2008)

*The router wing*

Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).

I'm not working off of any particular plan…There are quite a few of these workstations on this site as well as out on the web, so if I see something I like, I incorporate…which is probably why I've made quite a few mistakes on this one. Really the only requirements I have is that:
- I wanted to keep the saw on its own base (if I took it off the base, it would just be another thing laying around the shop)
- Had to be mobile…you can't see in these pictures, but there are 4" casters under that bad boy.

The frame is made out of 2×4s with angle iron to support the saw. The router cabinet is made out of MDF. I got some of those confirmat screws at woodcraft the other day, so I decided to try them out of this one. Used in conjunction with some dadoes and rabbets, those really do add a lot of strength.

Anyways, that's it for now. Gotta go back out and start working on drawers.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


Great Project!!

Really like the additional storage area!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


I like it when people do these things to make their woodworking job easier. I love what you did there. Great job.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


Looks nice. Can't wait to see the finsihed product.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


This is a neat design. I'm looking forward to seeing you complete it.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


Looks good….nice and useful project…can't wait to see it done


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


Nice looking design!

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


Nice. Have you thought about getting longer rails for your T.S. so you can just use the fence for both tools?


----------



## raf (Jan 31, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


The longer fence rails sure would be nice. My trouble is, I keep looking at that darn incra fence…I like it, but I just can't bring myself to spend the 400+ dollars (i.e. loml would probably kill me  ). So for right now, I'm just going to stick with this.

I did build it so when I decide to switch them out, I won't have to take the cabinet or the table top out (At least I hope).


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

raf said:


> *The router wing*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this project for a little while now. It's far from complete…I still need to finish adding drawers to the router cabinet, and also decide what I'm going to put on the right side of the table saw (I'm thinking a downdraft table right now, but we'll see).
> 
> ...


Good project!


----------



## raf (Jan 31, 2008)

*A Little More Progress...*

Made some progress the past couple of days. Started building the cabinet for the right side of the saw. I had two drawers that were intended for another project, but they were the wrong size so I'm using them here. I built the cabinet to fit the drawers and added a smaller top drawer.

No drawer slides yet…Gotta go buy those still. I was amazed (not in a good way) at the prices for the full extension slides. Once I started adding them up, I had a little sticker shock. But I guess, just like everything else, you get what you pay for.

Anyways, the two boards clamped to the rails are just there so I could get an idea of how long I wanted to make the top.

Comments (good or bad) and suggestions are always welcome.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

raf said:


> *A Little More Progress...*
> 
> Made some progress the past couple of days. Started building the cabinet for the right side of the saw. I had two drawers that were intended for another project, but they were the wrong size so I'm using them here. I built the cabinet to fit the drawers and added a smaller top drawer.
> 
> ...


You can never have enough storage. It's gonna be a monster to move around the shop.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

raf said:


> *A Little More Progress...*
> 
> Made some progress the past couple of days. Started building the cabinet for the right side of the saw. I had two drawers that were intended for another project, but they were the wrong size so I'm using them here. I built the cabinet to fit the drawers and added a smaller top drawer.
> 
> ...


Only 2 comments:
1. with all the work you have done, why preserve the stand? I'd fill in the space below the saw with custom cabinetry providing more storage or maybe even a separator to collect most of the big stuff before sending it off to dust collection.
2. Cheap slides- believe it or not, I'd recommend HD. They have good, high quality fully-extensible slides for a lot less than you'd pay at any of the woodworking outlets


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

raf said:


> *A Little More Progress...*
> 
> Made some progress the past couple of days. Started building the cabinet for the right side of the saw. I had two drawers that were intended for another project, but they were the wrong size so I'm using them here. I built the cabinet to fit the drawers and added a smaller top drawer.
> 
> ...


Well, since EE brought up the subject of dust collection on your saw, this is what works the best for me, and why. PSI dust hood


----------



## raf (Jan 31, 2008)

raf said:


> *A Little More Progress...*
> 
> Made some progress the past couple of days. Started building the cabinet for the right side of the saw. I had two drawers that were intended for another project, but they were the wrong size so I'm using them here. I built the cabinet to fit the drawers and added a smaller top drawer.
> 
> ...


EEngineer:
1. I know…I regret that decision now. I decided not to do it because since I work by myself, the thought of actually moving the saw off its base and onto a cabinet was a little daunting (in hindsight…lousy reason). I may still do something about this, but we'll see.

2. I checked lowes, but they had a lousy selection. I'll have to check HD.

Wookchuck:
I like what you did…I may have to "borrow" that. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

raf said:


> *A Little More Progress...*
> 
> Made some progress the past couple of days. Started building the cabinet for the right side of the saw. I had two drawers that were intended for another project, but they were the wrong size so I'm using them here. I built the cabinet to fit the drawers and added a smaller top drawer.
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## raf (Jan 31, 2008)

*Drawer fronts are done.*

Finally had some time to work on this…got the drawer fronts done.

Started working on the top for the downdraft table…I'm about half way through drilling the holes for the top. Hopefully I'll get those done tomorrow.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

raf said:


> *Drawer fronts are done.*
> 
> Finally had some time to work on this…got the drawer fronts done.
> 
> Started working on the top for the downdraft table…I'm about half way through drilling the holes for the top. Hopefully I'll get those done tomorrow.


This is looking pretty good and it will add valuable storage and increase the functionality of your saw. This is a nice idea.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

raf said:


> *Drawer fronts are done.*
> 
> Finally had some time to work on this…got the drawer fronts done.
> 
> Started working on the top for the downdraft table…I'm about half way through drilling the holes for the top. Hopefully I'll get those done tomorrow.


Looks nice!


----------

